# Honey For Mantises..



## iLUVdraguhns (Feb 7, 2014)

Is this a reliable honey brand I can trust for feeding it to my mantises? http://www.walmart.com/ip/Certified-Organic-Raw-Honey-Y.S.-Organic-Bee-Farms-16-oz-Liquid/31167566


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2014)

Mantids don't eat honey in the wild and they don't need it. But if for some reason want to feed it to them that should be ok. I'd use my own honey from my bees or buy it locally from a local beekeeper. But then again, I never saw a reason to feed mantids honey.


----------



## Sticky (Feb 7, 2014)

Rick, Feeding them honey is fun! Dogs dont eat "doggie treats" in the wild either. But dog owners give them to thier dogs because its fun!

I also use it for training my mantids that sitting on my hand is not scary, its safe and yummy!


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2014)

Sticky said:


> Rick, Feeding them honey is fun! Dogs dont eat "doggie treats" in the wild either. But dog owners give them to thier dogs because its fun!
> 
> I also use it for training my mantids that sitting on my hand is not scary, its safe and yummy!


Sure. Didn't say it wasn't. The point I was trying to make is that you don't HAVE to feed mantids honey. I don't want any newcomers to this hobby thinking it is necessary.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Feb 7, 2014)

Honey definitly shouldn't be the main staple however out of all the inventive choices we make with mantises that would be the food I find least odd to use as a treat. As long as you are using a brand that is pure honey you should be fine. Mantises aren't picky.


----------



## skar (Mar 28, 2014)

What brand isn't pure honey ?


----------



## Sticky (Mar 28, 2014)

Sue bee? It has such a mono flavor, no complexity at all. Try to get locally made honey.


----------



## MichiganMantisGuy14 (Mar 28, 2014)

I feed a Small piece of well ripened banana to all my Mantis once a week they all seem to love it!.

Many Genus of Mantis eat flying insects that would naturally land on these flowers that have pollen &amp; nectar on them that contains Essential minerals and vitamins. One way of supplementing their diet by introducing nonacidic fruits into their diet.

As in anything to do with mantis feeding; moderation and observation is key.


----------



## sinder151 (Mar 29, 2014)

MichiganMantisGuy14 said:


> I feed a Small piece of well ripened banana to all my Mantis once a week they all seem to love it!.
> 
> Many Genus of Mantis eat flying insects that would naturally land on these flowers that have pollen &amp; nectar on them that contains Essential minerals and vitamins. One way of supplementing their diet by introducing nonacidic fruits into their diet.
> 
> As in anything to do with mantis feeding; moderation and observation is key.


sweet Bananas, i have to try that and see if my mantises likes it too. they love Honey


----------



## Addlement (Mar 30, 2014)

It should be noted that, from what I know from growing up in a beekeeping family and studying agricultural law (and I'm sure people will disagree), that all honey is essentially organic. The flowers used to produce honey are in no way recombinant, and they don't insecticide them because, well, bees are insects. You don't want to kill your own production facility. Technically, since the distance that bees fly will vary, and it can easily extend to several miles, any certified organic product cannot inherently be 100% confident, because USDA organic regulations do not put much, if any, consideration into the chemical practices of land surrounding the particular product. In this instance, it's just marketing hype to justify a steep price tag.

Essentially, get the cheapest honey whose only ingredient is honey. There -are- "honey" products that actually are varying parts honey to sugar, high fructose corn syrup, or even agave, which should be avoided. Just don't worry too much about what brand the honey is, so long as it is honey.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 30, 2014)

I agree, you don't need to be worried about it, just keep it honey.


----------



## Domanating (Mar 31, 2014)

iLUVdraguhns said:


> Is this a reliable honey brand I can trust for feeding it to my mantises? http://www.walmart.com/ip/Certified-Organic-Raw-Honey-Y.S.-Organic-Bee-Farms-16-oz-Liquid/31167566


No, that brand in particular is filled with toxins and can cause your mantids death in less than 30minutes after consumption. Human consumption is also not advised because it can severely upset the digestive track.

Of course you can feed them that brand or any in particular. It's honey, it doesn't need preservatives or any chemical stuff they might think on adding. If there are brands that do so... well, they shouldn't exist because common sense.

I'm with Rick on this one, but since I can't buy insects for my mantids (only wild caught ones available) I use honey as temporary energy source when food gets scarce.


----------

